# About to buy a new pistol. Pros/cons



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm about to buy a new pistol. Have looked, researched, and asked. My choice is a Walther PPQ M2 Navy SD. Anyone gave any serious negatives. Long time friend loves his and it is now his EDC.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

You should get a ton of different responses to that question. I didn't see that you noted the intended use/uses of the pistol. Conceal carry, etc. IMO, it is hard to do much better than Glock when you are considering the reliability and ease of use for a pistol. The rest is just what caliber, length of barrel, capacity, etc. that fits your needs. That's just my .02 though.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the response. It will be my EDC. Weapon. And of course weekend shooter. I have a PT100 for home safety and the wife has a Sig 938 for her carry. Just asking about personal experiences with the PPQ. Not wanting a debate. Not a Glock fan myself. Not sure why just not. Shot several models just not me.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Not a Glock fan myself.


Me either...life's too short to own an ugly handgun. 

The reviews of the Walther PPQ M2 Navy SD, at least the ones I read are good. The only problem that I would have with it is that the Navy is chambered in 9mm.

Good luck with it.

TH


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Going with the 9m due to capacity and better threading on the barrel for a silencer.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Could someone please tell me what all the recent interest is in having a can on their pistol/rifle? Unless a guy was in the business of taking animals in built up areas or removing large numbers of hogs, for example, I don't see a practical side to this. I caught some friends playing around with an adapter to put a oil filter on a rimfire pistol the other day and explained how much trouble they could get unless they had the stamp. To do this legally requires a can and a $200 stamp, why add a grand to the cost of a weapon??


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

prarie dog said:


> Could someone please tell me what all the recent interest is in having a can on their pistol/rifle? Unless a guy was in the business of taking animals in built up areas or removing large numbers of hogs, for example, I don't see a practical side to this. I caught some friends playing around with an adapter to put a oil filter on a rimfire pistol the other day and explained how much trouble they could get unless they had the stamp. To do this legally requires a can and a $200 stamp, why add a grand to the cost of a weapon??


 Because they're not as loud?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

YOur tag line was "pros and cons about buying a new pistol." The pros are, you get a really neat new gun. The cons are, you will have less money.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

prarie dog said:


> Could someone please tell me what all the recent interest is in having a can on their pistol/rifle? Unless a guy was in the business of taking animals in built up areas or removing large numbers of hogs, for example, I don't see a practical side to this. I caught some friends playing around with an adapter to put a oil filter on a rimfire pistol the other day and explained how much trouble they could get unless they had the stamp. To do this legally requires a can and a $200 stamp, why add a grand to the cost of a weapon??


Same reason we have mufflers on vehicles. It makes no sense that we have to pay a $200 tax for it though. I guess it better than a $2000 tax.


----------



## hadaclueonce (Jun 3, 2005)

A lot of folks over spent in the last 3 years for their firearms and ammo.

Beware of those trying to get the "farmer discount" for their stuff.

Farmer discount? 40% off double list price.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> Because they're not as loud?


+1,000,000

suppressors should be sold as easy as any other saftey gear. I hardly ever shoot without a can anymore.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

muney pit said:


> +1,000,000
> 
> suppressors should be sold as easy as any other saftey gear. I hardly ever shoot without a can anymore.


Think what you want but where I live most of our hunting is done on public land and there's nothing safe about guys shooting suppressed weapons when other people are around. A guy needs to be able to hear when someone is shooting, from a safety standpoint, that's what counts.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

prarie dog said:


> Think what you want but where I live most of our hunting is done on public land and there's nothing safe about guys shooting suppressed weapons when other people are around. A guy needs to be able to hear when someone is shooting, from a safety standpoint, that's what counts.


 If you've got anything to worry about from a rifle, a suppressor isn't going to change that: you'll never even hear it before it hits you.
Many places in europe actually require them for hunting, and it's really just considered good manners to use them there. Suppressed rifles are still loud: especially those without subsonic ammo. With the exception of some subsonic .22's, you're still going to hear it.. It's just a matter of how far you jump out of your shorts when it goes off..


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Maybe I am an odd-duck, but I do want to hear my gun's report. The bang is what I want to hear each time I pull the trigger along with the recoil.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> If you've got anything to worry about from a rifle, a suppressor isn't going to change that: you'll never even hear it before it hits you.


I suppose the question is which one gets you, the first, second, third?? In 45 years of hunting I've skirted people that were shooting although they were in an area I would have gone through. So put me down as someone that wants to hear people that are shooting so I can avoid them. And yes I've been around suppressed fire and it does make some noise, how far you can hear it is the question.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

prarie dog said:


> I suppose the question is which one gets you, the first, second, third?? In 45 years of hunting I've skirted people that were shooting although they were in an area I would have gone through. So put me down as someone that wants to hear people that are shooting so I can avoid them. And yes I've been around suppressed fire and it does make some noise, how far you can hear it is the question.


I'd say that if the first shot doesn't get you, if you can't hear it even with a suppressor, you're way too far to do a thing about it anyway..


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

prarie dog said:


> Think what you want but where I live most of our hunting is done on public land and there's nothing safe about guys shooting suppressed weapons when other people are around. A guy needs to be able to hear when someone is shooting, from a safety standpoint, that's what counts.


You either haven't spent much time in the field with suppressed rifles, or you have permanent hearing damage. Shooting suppressed is absolutely nothing like in the movies, one can expect an average decibel reduction of 25 decibels on a bolt action hunting rifle, that number will increase marginally while shooting subsonic ammunition. If you don't trust the hunters around you, regardless of how loud their weapons are, why do you put yourself in that situation?

To the OP, I've owned multiple Walther handguns over the past 15 years, I have no reason to believe the pistol in question won't satisfy your needs.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks all. Mostly I was curious if anyone had negatives on the Walther itself. The SD feature is simply an "I just want it" item. May get a can may not. Should a friend make it to Texas he will bring his and I can go from there. As others have said here a suppressor does not make any firearm silent. Having fired many suppressed weapons over the years I know their limitations. Simply want the threaded barrel and love the feel of the Walthers.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

prarie dog said:


> Think what you want but where I live most of our hunting is done on public land and there's nothing safe about guys shooting suppressed weapons when other people are around. A guy needs to be able to hear when someone is shooting, from a safety standpoint, that's what counts.


Bull hockey, they are not "silent". They just aren't as loud... Also, by the time you hear the shot the deed is done.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

prarie dog said:


> Could someone please tell me what all the recent interest is in having a can on their pistol/rifle? Unless a guy was in the business of taking animals in built up areas or removing large numbers of hogs, for example, I don't see a practical side to this. I caught some friends playing around with an adapter to put a oil filter on a rimfire pistol the other day and explained how much trouble they could get unless they had the stamp. To do this legally requires a can and a $200 stamp, why add a grand to the cost of a weapon??


Latest fad. Thank the Internet & trust loophole if you're in the silencer business. Bought my first & last can in the late 90s. Neat toy that took years to sell when I got over the "wow" factor. Nowadays you aren't good ar15.com material if you aren't shooting supersonic loads thru an overpriced, baffled tube at the range. Safety? 10 cent ear plugs.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

prarie dog said:


> Think what you want but where I live most of our hunting is done on public land and there's nothing safe about guys shooting suppressed weapons when other people are around. A guy needs to be able to hear when someone is shooting, from a safety standpoint, that's what counts.


Thats gonna go on the top 10 list of dumbest things ive read on this site.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

cadjockey said:


> Latest fad. Thank the Internet & trust loophole if you're in the silencer business. Bought my first & last can in the late 90s. Neat toy that took years to sell when I got over the "wow" factor. Nowadays you aren't good ar15.com material if you aren't shooting supersonic loads thru an overpriced, baffled tube at the range. Safety? 10 cent ear plugs.


LOL. I heard you over my 10 cents ear plugs!


----------

